# Suspensions...



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Well, i got my rims on now (15X7).  but, i took a corner really fast today and ii took a nice chunk out of the tire as it rubbed against the body (too mcuh roll). So im thinking its time to replace my tired 1989 Suspension with something a bit stiffer and more modern. 
Any ideas? What should i do both springs and struts? Cost is a bit an issue here and the current ride height actually looks pretty good with the rims, so i dont think i wanna lower it.

-Nick


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

You need to hook up with B12Racer and get a set of KN13 sway bars on there...front and rear...will tame that nasty roll.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah, but you might also want to work on your bushings i think, get some good ones, they make alot of difference too...my tores also scrap...i had almost 1000 pounds of human flesh in my car(big mistake, don't do!!) and my tires rubbed on all the turns.

another thing you can do is go to 195/50/15's

that and if yoru good, you can bend the sidewalls of the fenderwells up...Tom(webfoot) showed me that one!


----------



## blakb12 (Dec 15, 2002)

*Suspension*

B12Racer - Which car does the KN13 sway bar come off of. Did u get them use or new. How did they run ya. Are those bushing u talk about stock or stock replacements.


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey stud, you got a pic of those rims? As for suspension, well all I can say is 4 new KGB GR2 ball joints and tie rod ends. I'm running those 205/40/16's and only rub if I got fat bottomed girls riding along. The car is a cat on carpet.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Suspension*



blakb12 said:


> *B12Racer - Which car does the KN13 sway bar come off of. *


 the 87-89 Pulsar SE. 



blakb12 said:


> * Did u get them use or new. *


 Used 



blakb12 said:


> *How did they run ya. *


 their friggin way sweet, and like hybrid said in this months issuse of NPM, something about them being made for the b12, he is right, they really change the performance of the car.



blakb12 said:


> *Are those bushing u talk about stock or stock replacements. *


 tehy woudl be stock replacements if i can...

i still have alot to do with my suspension tho, i'll be getting rear struts, i really didnt think i wouldv'e needed them, but after having 1000 lbs of people in my car made me think different, + it would ride nicer...i'll probly switch to coil covers at that time too...and than there is the bushings and what not, after that this thing would be insane and about where id like it


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

As far as bushings go, is there anyone who supplies polyurethane versions for the B12 in a "kit" form so you get everything you need in one box? Also, are all the swaybars on the Pulsar SE's the same? Or were there different versions/diameters? I'm wanting to do some fairly inexpensive mods to my Sentra to do some SCCA Solo for some weekend fun.

Thanks!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

There are a few of us on the hunt for urethane bushings. I haven't heard of any yet. The SE version of the Pulsar had heavier swaybars along with DOHC engines. Part number is the same for 87-90.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *There are a few of us on the hunt for urethane bushings. *


 if i knew what i had to do id get some made for us!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey racer, The Yards are open today - let's go! I think all the suspension is still there on the xe HB. I wanna grab the sway bars and I need Suby parts too. Also, what the heck does an air fuel meter look like?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Webfoot said:


> *Hey racer, The Yards are open today - let's go!*


 its memorial day, you got it off? which ones you wanna hit? 



Webfoot said:


> *I think all the suspension is still there on the xe HB. I wanna grab the sway bars and I need Suby parts too. *


 fosters got a KN13, you may want to see if you can get those sway bars, its got better sway bars im sure!



Webfoot said:


> * Also, what the heck does an air fuel meter look like? *


 hmmm...i can honestly say that idk...


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Tigard, they got at least 20 KN13's and they're not as raped as foster. Plus tons of B12's and I need to get some b11 parts they had last week. 
I think I have the AFM thing figured out.
I called, they're open!!! Let's go!!!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah foster sucks, and they only got 1 se i tink!

-Edit: they got more in now! they seem to be the popular car to wreak these days


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I spent 2 hours last nite rolling the wheel wells with a baseball bat, one you get the technique down it works really fast. 

If anyone wants to do it heres the easiest way: 
Grab yourself an aluminum bat (wood dents to easy) and someone who is fairly heavy. Wedge the bat at the angle you want to bend the metal lip (the on the is part of the body and juts into the wheel well) and the ground. Get the big guy to push down hard on the trunk of the car. repeat for a while until you are satisfied.

Rolling the metal thing helps alot but my suspension is still tired as hell. I think im goign to replace it with Heavy duty OE replacemtn springs and shocks. 
Ill probably do the KN13 sway bar uprgade if i cant ever find a good quality bar... (out of the 4 ive seen all have been badly bent). 

As for pics, i have 3 so far. 







 
There are 2 more if you click the link in my siganture. (Album 2).

-Nick


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

nice wheels!!!


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

are u guys saying that the antiroll bar underneath the front lower arm in a N13 can fit into B11?

how about rear? any antiroll bar for B11?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Arent those mazda wheels ?? look real nice !!!!


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

Nice wheels. With new struts you shouldnt have any probs with clearance. Seems like the OE rear springs on the 4 dr are weak. Mine seem to sag. Maybe just get shorter ones in front?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

thanx guys.  Theyre not Mazda wheels. In fact i dunno really what they are (the only markings they have is made in Italy). I bought em off MadMax for 250. 
The 4 door springs do sag (especially when theyre 14 years old...). I dont have any more rubbing problems now that i rolled the wheel well metal. Im gonna replace the suspension with new heavy duty OE style stuff. I dont think the car needs to be lowered... its looks fine already actually.  

-Nick


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

sentrastud said:


> *Ill probably do the KN13 sway bar uprgade if i cant ever find a good quality bar... (out of the 4 ive seen all have been badly bent).
> -Nick *


 hey man, if you didnt know...their all bent in wierd shapes, check out the ones you got on now...but most definetly a must for any b12!!!





malaysia_boy said:


> *are u guys saying that the antiroll bar underneath the front lower arm in a N13 can fit into B11?*


 i think so, if your b11's are our b12's than yes i suposse so!



malaysia_boy said:


> *how about rear? any antiroll bar for B11?*


 yes like i says before, if your b11 is our b12 than the rear ones off a KN13 will be a simple replacement. 

just remember to grease your bushings up a bit before the install. if you get your bars out of a j/y, i would recomend getting new bushings form the parts store or something if they don't cost too much.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *hey man, if you didnt know...their all bent in wierd shapes, check out the ones you got on now...but most definetly a must for any b12!!!
> *


lol, ya i know they are supposed to look bent but the ones i found had either been wrapped around trees, cars, street signs, or the car was jacked up on the rail resting on its sway bar.  

-Nick


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

o...well...you need some? 20 for the bars, 20 for labor, and i think shipping will be 20  thei'll be clan and ready for install too


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *
> 
> i think so, if your b11's are our b12's than yes i suposse so!
> 
> ...



Well, no actually....our B11's ARE the same as your B11's. Nissan makes all model codes the same universally. Only the branding differs: i.e. your B12 sentras sold here as Bluebirds, your B11 sentras sold here as sunny. In other words, there are no such things as B12 sunnys here.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well i think the b11-b12 suspension is the same, we'll have to get myetballs answear on that one..but tell me this than, whats the deal with thsi car than...top right one... http://www.autocentrum.pl/nissanclub/historia/h20.htm why is an 85 refered to as a B11? when it clearly is a B12 for us Americas?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

I thought I saw the top right says '1985 Nissan Sunny B12'?
In some other countries, Japan and Singapore especially, all nissan cars starting with 'B' are named sunny, even till it's B15.
Sunny doesn't mean it's 'B11'.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

sunnyb11 said:


> *I thought I saw the top right says '1985 Nissan Sunny B12'?
> In some other countries, Japan and Singapore especially, all nissan cars starting with 'B' are named sunny, even till it's B15.
> Sunny doesn't mean it's 'B11'. *


 wow, i thought i was confused before  j/k  somebody please help me!!!  i know nothing


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *o...well...you need some? 20 for the bars, 20 for labor, and i think shipping will be 20  thei'll be clan and ready for install too  *


 damn, greg. i cant give u all my income but sounds like a pretty good deal. i need ur info for the dp, dog. pm me


----------



## malaysia_boy (May 17, 2003)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *wow, i thought i was confused before  j/k  somebody please help me!!!  i know nothing  *


or is the B12 as known as nissan Langley over here?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

malaysia_boy said:


> *or is the B12 as known as nissan Langley over here? *


Nopp, langley is much smaller than the B12 (the early Bluebird)


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Wasnt the Bluebird the what North America called the Maxima?? 
If it was smaller than a Sentra it would be what we call a Micra over here.

-Nick


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I think the Bluebird is the North American Stanza....not sure though.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

your Right myetball....


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2003)

sentrastud said:


> *Wasnt the Bluebird the what North America called the Maxima??
> If it was smaller than a Sentra it would be what we call a Micra over here.
> 
> -Nick *


Not exactly as small as a Micra/March. The langley is something like a B11. Although it looks kinda odd.


----------

